# Litter of two!



## Livestock lover (Apr 26, 2013)

A few weeks ago my doe rabbit had a litter. Only two but its still exciting.   They are doing great. Wish me luck!


----------



## animalmom (Apr 26, 2013)

Congrats on your new kits, welcome to BYH, and most important... don't forget to remove the bunny BEFORE putting on your boots!


----------



## nawma (Apr 27, 2013)

First litters are so exciting. Enjoy!


----------



## RyansRabbits (Apr 30, 2013)

That is how many mine had, it was hers and my first litter so I was more then ok with it. Made for a good first experience for me.


----------



## Livestock lover (Jun 6, 2013)

BTW this was her second successful litter.
Here are some pics,
Their Dam.





Her litter.




Timbit.




Blizzard.




Their Sire.


----------



## VickieB (Jun 6, 2013)

How sweet! They're adorable!


----------



## Livestock lover (Jun 6, 2013)

VickieB said:
			
		

> How sweet! They're adorable!


Yeah the really are!


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jun 7, 2013)

Very cute, she did a great job!


----------

